# How much HP can the 2.0T bottom end and heads take?



## pacojustin (Jan 27, 2010)

How much HP can the 2.0T engine take before you have to worry about reliability? I am new to VWs and just bought an 06 GTI. My fast thanks me for it.


----------



## 65dunebuggy (Jan 22, 2008)

how much hp to you plan on making?? the heads and rods are good til about 380 hp probably more. these engines are built for more than stock power


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

350whp is safe for rods


----------



## pacojustin (Jan 27, 2010)

Wow didn't realize they were that strong. Looking to start building mine and don't want to be riding in a ticking time bomb.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

I'd put a bigger turbo like 3076 on and go for high 300's to 400whp on stock rods. Then upgrade them and Once you pass 500whp your throttle plate will snap and blow your motor. FSI is an awesome motor, they use plastic parts where no one else would think to use them.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

lmao, plastic is for winners!


----------



## pacojustin (Jan 27, 2010)

I ready that they were plastic, a very odd thing to do. Sounds like the rods are the weakest link and that isnt until 350+HP. After reading up on hear it sounds crazy that the motor will take that but at 50k I have a good chance my cam follower ate my insides already. First week reading up on the thing and I will already be pulling a fuel pump.


----------



## 07wolfsburg (Mar 7, 2008)

LEWXCORE said:


> I'd put a bigger turbo like 3076 on and go for high 300's to 400whp on stock rods. Then upgrade them and Once you pass 500whp your throttle plate will snap and blow your motor. FSI is an awesome motor, they use plastic parts where no one else would think to use them.



really dude? Do you think thats good advice for the op? What if he is rocking a u.s spec car ? your basically telling him he can put down 390whp and be ok! We all know thats not the case! There has been feed back on a ko4 W/meth bending a rod and that setup will only put out mid 300whp let alone high 300's and please correct me if im wrong but the vast majority of people that have have issues with their tb's were one that were running w/m? --Please by all means call me out publicly or via pm but please explain how the amout of air you flow would cause your throttle plate to snap?

To the op, i am buy no means a BT expert but with a ko4 n w/m you may be pushing the envelope due to the high tq #'s at a low rpm range. With a 3071 I would not o any further then 16-18psi with stock rods, you would probably be looking at mid 300's with this. If your looking to run stock internals I would think that a 2871 would be a nice option


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

that's why i recommended him a 3076 and not anything smaller... torque bends rods, not HP. I'd be very surprised if a 3076 equipped car that was sitting right at 400whp was making more than 350ft-lbs. It's pushing it a little bit, but from what i have seen that should be stock rod safe. The reason people are bending rods with k04's is because the only ones who are bending them are really pushing them and making like 380 ft-lbs, while they're only making lower 300's in hp.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

There are plenty of people running 3071R & 76R at 19-22psi on stock rods. 

I'd stray from a fast spooling turbo if you're looking to remain on stock rods, so you don't make a lot of torque.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

07wolfsburg said:


> please correct me if im wrong but the vast majority of people that have have issues with their tb's were one that were running w/m? --Please by all means call me out publicly or via pm but please explain how the amout of air you flow would cause your throttle plate to snap?


off topic, but to answer your question:

I've been running W/M injection from when i had my k03 to when i was making around 480whp on the street on my gt3071r like 28+ psi and never ran into an issue with my throttle plate... and i run alot of meth (900cc's). The very first day i cranked the boost up on my new precision 5857 turbo which flows a good bit more than the old turbo, my throttle plate snapped. That's the reason I say it has more to do with the amount of cfm you are pushing though it. Coincidental? maybe.. but the first night I was ever like "WOW this car is RIPPING" after i was already used to the power on the gt30, the throttle plate snapped. I've heard of it happen to other cars too and ya, while they all use meth, only the ones that are making big power are breaking their tb plates. I have still to figure out if ALL the people who made big numbers have had issues with their throttle plates breaking too but i'm trying to find out.


----------



## vwguy13 (Oct 5, 2008)

i would like to know that too? :thumbup:


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

I personally believe that it's the WMI and the large CFMs of air that contribute to the failure. Since I stopped running WMI prethrottle body I haven't had any issues, YET! 

I too snapped a TB going from ko3 to 28RS. Then again from the 28RS to 3071R. 

I stopped running WMI once I went 3071R and have been issueless since.


----------



## vwguy13 (Oct 5, 2008)

so if you injected water/meth in the intake manifold your throttle plate should be able to hold much better?


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

why cant we get a metal TB plate?

i havnt pulled mine and looked at it, but it shouldnt be too hard to pop it out and pop one of the same size in there as a replacement, right?


----------



## vwguy13 (Oct 5, 2008)

:thumbup: i was looking in to that too


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

Unfortunately our TB is "one piece" meaning it is not "screwed" in place by screws you can just remove and replace.

And by further examining it, i don't see a way of removing it without destroying the whole throttle body itself.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

then why cant someone make us one?

if we can get custom cams, new valve covers, machined oil filter housings, etc... why cant we get a nice, larger, METAL throttle body plate? im sure some company could do it.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

Krieger, someone will do it eventually.

I have a brand new one in my hands and I can tell you there is NO WAY to take the butterfly out without destroying everything.. that's the way it's made. There is no way to dismantle it. I had called a local CNC shop, sent them measurements and images, agreed on a price and wanted a solution for myself, only to come to terms with the fact that there is no way around waiting for something good to come out because that butterfly is not coming out. Now what i'm resorting to is a little bit of bufu reinforcement where the plates meet before the new one goes in and putting my 650cc meth nozzle right AFTER the throttle body. I can only imagine where i had it before meeting with 30psi was hitting my butterfly like a pressure cleaner.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

Krieger said:


> then why cant someone make us one?
> 
> if we can get custom cams, new valve covers, machined oil filter housings, etc... why cant we get a nice, larger, METAL throttle body plate? im sure some company could do it.


Just convert to a 1.8T TB which has the metal plate .

I know [email protected] INA was working on a turn key "kit" to do this  Bob.G


----------



## pacojustin (Jan 27, 2010)

So sticking to the original topic it sounds like the things I need to worry about are:

At stock - Cam Follower
Chip/Minor Bolt Ons - PCV Valve and DV
About 350hp (Lets say at the crank to be conservative) - Rods
>350 - Watch out for throttlebody


----------



## superacerc (Jul 6, 2010)

*Just bought my 07 GLI Used with 40k miles and replaced PCV and DV*

I did apr stage one on my car and got a low boost CEL. I figured i'd start with the normal weak points just for good measure which are the DV and PCV. My stock DV looked ok when i pulled it out but i put in the Metal revision OEM part and it works great. I still got the CEL for low boost and decided to hit up the 2nd weak point the PCV. When I pulled the old one out it was completely non functional. My car feels like it has quite a bit more torque now and no light yet. The DV was $75 and took 35 minutes to put in and the PCV valve from the dealer was $37.50 and took 20 minutes (most of which was just pulling the silly engine cover off carefully enough not to break it). Not a bad idea to just replace them with the revised parts anyway. I'm going to spring for the cam follower next and have some piece of mind that the normal wear issues are gone. 

As for the methane injection before or after the throttle body haveing any effect on the TB. Think of how much more dense the air is with the water methane coming through the throttle body compared to dry air. Maybe this has an effect on breaking the plate. Not only more cfm but heavier air.


----------

